# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Подборка красивых фотографий (жаль что не мои...)

## Андрей3317

Фото красивого самолета, даже нечего добавить!
МАКС 2009, автор Овсянников Владислав.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Самое интересное, что часть этих фотографий уже была опубликована на нашем сайте...
http://www.airforce.ru/show/shajkovka2008/index.html

----------


## An-Z

Видимо человек постеснялся все их постить.. или не добрался до них :Biggrin: 

Андрей3317  почитайте внимательно это объявление

----------


## Андрей3317

ОК. Спасибо-учту!

----------


## Андрей3317

Снимал сам в 2005 году. Дома еле отыскал.

----------


## OKA

Фото с тэгом J-11 от агенства Синьхуа :

  

и т.д.

In pics: Breathtaking moments of China Air Force - Xinhua | English.news.cn

----------


## Fencer

Немного не по теме ветки,но может кто не знает walkaround

----------


## OKA

Много фото из жизни "Ягуаров" : 

https://www.facebook.com/Jaguar-un-a...20/?fref=photo

----------


## OKA

"Пилоты армейской авиации оттачивали летные навыки на учениях в Черниговке

Приморские военные вертолетчики приняли участие в летно-тактических учениях на базе армейской авиации в Черниговке. Пилоты оттачивали летные навыки и наносили ракетные удары по силам условного противника с вертолетов Ка-52 «Аллигатор» и Ми-8АМТШ «Терминатор»."

Читать далее: Пилоты армейской авиации оттачивали летные навыки на учениях в Черниговке — Новости Владивостока на VL.ru

Три десятка фото.

----------


## Djoker

> Три десятка фото.


Ещё:
"Аллигаторы" работают с подскока - Фото любителя, для любителей

----------


## Avia M

Блеск...

----------


## Avia M

Подровнять "Пеленг", и будет совсем красота...

----------


## OKA

С известного блога : 

  

и т.д.))

Подготовка и проведение полетов - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

----------


## OKA

В теме много фот с Tiger Meet 2016 :



Master194.com • Afficher le sujet - Tiger Meet 2016

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Аэродром Бельбек, 4 июня 2016 г, (c) Владимир Смирнов, GettyImages.com

----------


## Djoker

ОАК :: ТАНТК передал МЧС России первый серийный самолет Бе-200ЧС





http://www.beriev.com/rus/core.html


В Таганроге состоялась передача МЧС первого серийного самолёта Бе-200 местной сборки

----------


## OKA

"Кадры решают всё" ))

"
  

Фото (с) Александр Шухов

Размещу лишь небольшую часть прекрасных снимков молодого и талантливого фотографа Александра Шухова. Остальные фотографии смотрите по этой ссылке :

https://vk.com/ckl_spotter и у него в блоге http://chkala-crew.livejournal.com/.

Интерьвью Шухова в официальном блоге ПАО "Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация" ( uacrussia ) можно прочитать :

Небо.. самолет.. споттеры! Гайд по миру споттинга: uacrussia

Фотографии Александра Шухова: dambiev

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Avia M

"Витязи" на восток...

----------


## Djoker

Поступление модернизированного А-50У в центр ВТА

























https://vector-force.ru/index.php/vo...entatsii/a-50u

----------


## OKA

"Палуба воюющего авианосца"



Познавательный пост, с фото, здесь :

Палуба воюющего авианосца: vova_modelist

----------


## Avia M

> "Палуба воюющего авианосца"
> 
> 
> 
> Познавательный пост, с фото, здесь :
> 
> Палуба воюющего авианосца: vova_modelist


Шикарно! Для тех лет, фотографии на уровне, цветные. Вероятно где-то ещё "пылятся" фотоархивы по истории отечественной авиации...

----------


## Avia M

Небоскрёбы, небоскрёбы...
"Руслан" на Парад. Фото Манина Анастасия.

----------


## OKA

"Истребители с Центральной-Угловой
Один из старейших авиаполков России осваивает новую технику..."



Полностью здесь :

https://lenta.ru/photo/2017/07/09/flights/

----------


## Djoker

Галерея

----------


## OKA

Множество фото с различных мероприятий :

SD Foto-Design - Aviation & Nature

----------


## OKA

"Американские штурмовики А-10 Thunderbolt отрабатывают посадку на шоссе в районе Таллинна.

   

Одна из машин при посадке протаранила дорожный знак, но серьезных повреждений не получила ФОТО: На учениях под Таллинном штурмовик США приземлился прямо на дорожный знак - Delfi (много фото)
В рамках учений, штурмовики поддерживали действия британской пехоты."

Штурмовики А-10 в Эстонии - Colonel Cassad





Познавательно :

http://warspot.ru/9701-amerikantsy-t...orodavochnikam

----------


## Avia M

Наблюдал сие действо, разное подумалось...
https://russianplanes.net/id215403

----------


## GK21

Я также обратил внимание на этот момент 12 августа

----------


## OKA

"Фоторепортаж с крупнейших манёвров ВВС США и Южной Кореи "

Vigilant Ace: истребителей много не бывает | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## bakulinks77

Фотоархив 48-го отдельного гвардейского Нижнеднестровского разведывательного ордена Суворова 3-й степени авиационного полка, до 2004 года дислоцировавшегося на аэродроме Коломыя в Ивано-Франковской области Украины.

В архиве представлены 2274 оцифрованные фотографии из жизни полка периода 1970-х - 1980-х годов. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/150726...7690705001335/

----------


## Avia M

От Артура...

https://vk.com/id97684444?z=album97684444_251579661

----------


## OKA

Разные Сушки))

http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## OKA

Много познавательных фото :

Нижнетагильский институт испытания металлов

----------


## Djoker

(с) Кирилл Мушак





https://vk.com/wall13153340_1302

----------


## OKA

https://theaviationist.com/2019/06/1...ise-this-year/

"Ученья идут" ))

----------


## Fencer

МАКС-2019 до открытия https://saidpvo.livejournal.com/875113.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательный ресурс :

https://hushkit.net/

Недавняя статья про Танковский " Марут"  :

  

https://hushkit.net/2019/10/30/flyin...nder-k-thakur/

----------


## Fencer

Ладога-2021 http://aviapressphoto.com/12085/

----------


## FLOGGER

Действительно много классный фотографий!

----------


## OKA

> Ладога-2021 Ладога-2021 | AviaPressPhoto


Тогда уж так)) 

Архивы Военная авиация | AviaPressPhoto

----------


## Fencer

Вертолётные учения в ЗВО и ЦВО Avimedia | Cтатьи

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

«Армия России» - это что местное творчество?
 
«Авиадартс-2021».
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery
http://мультимедиа.минобороны.рф/mul...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Avia M

> «Армия России» - это что местное творчество?


Местное с 2018 г...

----------


## Fencer

Советские ВВС Германии 1945-1994 https://www.airfighters.com/photoalb...umid=610&pag=1

----------


## Fencer

Вертолеты Ми-8АМТШ и Ми-35М над Кубанью https://fotosn.ru/2021/09/07/%d0%b2%...d%d1%8c%d1%8e/

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи армейской авиации Западного военного округа отработали вывод из-под ракетного удара условного противника в Нижегородской области https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------

